# Excel - Auslosung für Wettkampf



## Ken89 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich werde ich nächster Zeit vom Sportverein ein Wettkampf ausrichte, dazu habe ich mir schon ein kleines Skript programmiert in dem sich die Teilnehmer Online anmelden können.

Nun hab ich auch ein tolles Excel Makro gefunden mit dem die Losung vorgenommen werden kann. Aus optischen und organisatorischen Grunden kann ich dies nicht 1:1 übernehmen, und brache etwas hilfe beim anpassen.

von hier habe ich die Tabelle

in dem Makro steht nun Folgendes:


```
'
' Auslosung Makro
' Makro am 16.03.1999 von BHF & IKB aufgezeichnet
'
'
Sub Auslosung()
    ActiveSheet.Unprotect
    Range("T2:U17").Select
    Selection.Sort Key1:=Range("U2"), Order1:=xlAscending, Header:= _
        xlNo, OrderCustom:=1, MatchCase:=False, Orientation:= _
        xlTopToBottom
    ActiveSheet.Protect DrawingObjects:=True, Contents:=True, Scenarios _
        :=True
    Range("V2").Select
    Selection.ClearContents
    Range("T2").Select
End Sub
```

leider versteh ich da nicht sehr viel (ich kenne mich in anderen Programmiersprachen etwas aus - php - c++)

mein hauptsächliches Problem ist der einbau des Makros wie in dem Beispiel (siehe link) und meine Datensätze die geladen werden sollen sind nicht in "T2:U17" sondern in einer weiteren Arbeitsblatt namens "Teilnehmer" 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------

